# Tax Season for anyone else?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Our past two trips have absolutely been full of the taxman taking more than his due. We primarily fish southeast of P-Cola Pass and every hole we hit last week had at least one shark on it. We even hooked one on a vertical jig.

It makes getting a limit pretty tough, but it also makes for some entertaining fights trying to get snapper past the sharks.

I gave up on trying to make a snapper fishing video report and just turned it into a shark fishing video. Is anyone else dealing with heavy sharks recently?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Video is unavailable.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

click on the word youtube

jack


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Sharks are out in force this year. Nice video!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

HRTCTLR said:


> Sharks are out in force this year. Nice video!


Glad I'm not the only one running into them. It's been rough for us; seems like all of our spots have a couple lingering around. You've got to respect them as the apex predator that they are though. Absolutely ruthless eating machines haha.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We had a Hammerhead around the boat last weekend. We tried to keep the fly lines away from him and he got so pissed he tail splashed the boat twice. Had to laugh, never seen one do that before. We also had at least 4 or 5 hook ups with sharks. Had a small shark get bitten in half by another, never seen that either, they must be hungry!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

yep, paid our dues 2 weeks ago!


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

It's getting expensive. Maybe the IRS trained them .


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

We fished 1/2 dozen spots along the Edge last weekend and we couldn't get a fish in the boat because of the sharks. We moved 25 east miles.........more sharks.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes we had one big boy spool us in 125 ft and we brought a 7 ft bull shark to the boat in 80 ft on Sunday


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Never seen sharks as bad as they are this year so a few firsts for me. A couple have eaten triggerfish, one spot 4 snapper got ate at the same time cause they all pulled up heads and had to catch snapper on top of water with 2 sharks swimming underneath them.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Kill em !!! cost me to much in gear /// Don't complain, if you aren't Shooting


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Kill em !!! cost me to much in gear /// Don't complain, if you aren't Shooting


 
Spoken like a true Sportsman


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

90% of the ones we've hooked this year couldn't even turn their heads. Yes they have bad this year.


----------

